# Asus eee 1015PEB network drivers?

## Generic_Guy

I'm trying to get Gentoo running on an Asus eee PC 1015PEB, which works fine so far, except for the fact that it has no network connection, even when wired to one. Here's the error message I get:

```
* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*     dhcp

*       network interface eth0 does not exist

*       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

And it repeats with eth1 (which I'm not going to be using anyway). Now, obviously this wouldn't be an issue if I knew which drivers to use, where they were, and how to get them working. However, I have none of those. Quite frankly, 80% of the options in the menuconfig are things I don't have a clue about (Fusion MPT device support? what), so it's entirely possible I missed the driver (Device Drivers --> Network device support, right?), in which case, yeah that was stupid of me.

The odd thing is, if I use net-setup on the live USB (remember, asus eee), I can use a wired network fine (although obviously not WPA2 :P), so I know that the driver I want exists. All I need is for it to be in on the actual system, not just the USB.

If it helps, this is all that's in my /etc/conf.d/net file (although since it's a hardware error, this probably means nothing here):

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.66" )
```

Help D:

----------

## chithanh

Compare "lspci -k" output on live media and your install. It should show a kernel driver in use.

If you made sure that the kernel side is ok, then check "ifconfig -a" and "dmesg | grep eth". Maybe you have become a victim of udev persistent device naming.

----------

## Generic_Guy

Heh, it turns out just running lspci was enough. That's the command I was looking for! Shoulda guessed it was an A-name though. *derp*

Well, now I know exactly which drivers I need, so that means I can cut down on the drivers I will never, ever use. The rest still might as well be the word 'bacon' repeated several times over, for all they're worth, but hey, at least I can cut down a bit! I can always recompile the kernel when I figure out the rest anyway :P

Thanks! :D

----------

